# 9/11/2001 Terroristic Attack on NYC and Washington DC



## Bob Hubbard

Photos : http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/wo...000/1537499.stm 

http://cnn.com is being hammerd. 

abc.com, cbs.com and nbc.com are all also being overwelmed. 

http://msnbc.com sometimes gets thru 

http://slashdot.com is also trying to keep things updated, but they too are being swamped. 


I'm going to shut up now.....if I say what I feel, I will rant way too much. My thoughts are with those in NY and Washington.


----------



## GouRonin

This may be an really "un-Canadian" thing to say but I think that someone needs a b*tch-slap! You guys are my closest neighbours and although sometimes you do stuff that irks us we really do have a pretty good neighbour overall. This is one Canadian who is sending support.

The blood donation centers in my town are all lined up for blocks and have 2 to 3 hour waits to send blood to NYC. 

We are also offering to billet the stranded passengers from Finland that had to emergency land here in our town.

I say we support the USA and not let these terrorist bastards get what they want. Was it Churchill who said, "We will fight them on the shores and the in the air, and we will never surrender!" Let's not let these lowlife scum win. Let's pull together and fight them until they have nowhere left to hide!


----------



## Cthulhu

All Americans, indeed the entire world, must not give these terrorist what they want: that is, to have us cower in fear.  We'll mourn our losses, eventually avenge them, but we musn't allow ourselves to let their cowardly actions dictate how we live.  We all have to return to work, school, our daily routines, and let them know that we won't give them the satisfaction of cowering in fear.

They may have caught the heavyweight with his guard down...may even have wobbled his knees a little.  However, we will recover.  They'll have our full attention.  When that happens, there won't be a round two.

Cthulhu
stopping now before he gets started on a rant that'll overload the server.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I keep thinking of Nostradomous;s prophsies, and dozens of other seemingly minor issues....makes me a tad worried.

They quote Yamomoto....

They do sound bites and show us footage that has me stunned...

My mind races and wonders...

How, can a group of say 4 individuals armed with boxcutters overwelm 50+ adults?  Seriously, in close quarters, how many people would it take to disable/take out a reasonably well trained fighter armed with a combat knife?

I'm sorry....I simply can not fanthom this at this time...my heart screams for revenge, my head wants facts and neither one wants this to be real....just a bad dream.   NYC closed....the thought is, unthinkable.  A dozen embasies, a navy ship or 3 yes....but not here, and not the "City that never sleeps".  Its like something out of a bad movie....but too real.

We have been shaken, rocked to the very core of our being.  We stand united against the darkness, and when the time is right, our response will be one that will sound for generations. Pity the poor innocents caught in that moment, as well as those nations that dare to protect these cowardly criminals.  They too shall feel the wrath of the sleeping giant. 

Its late, I cant see, and I cant spell, too numb to care really... I hope tomorow brings better things that today.  To all of you, please, if you can give blood, dontate a spare blanket, some old clothes, your lunch money for tomorow to help the victims out...

...and to those who died today, may they find peace, and their loved ones some comfort, somehow.


Peace.


----------



## GouRonin

I am under the belief from what i have heard that the people did not know until it was too late what had happened. The cockpit was secured off etc.

The flight that crashed into the ground they figured out what was wrong and rushed these terrorists.

The world has given you unparalelled leeway with this one along with their support. I hope that when you find these guys you make their home a canyon you bomb it so much.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

So they took control, removed the flight crew from the cockpit and then locked themselves in?  makes sence.  If there was only a few, it would explain why the passangers were able to make phone calls.  Plus, normal procedure in these events has usually been "fly me here" or "release X".  I don't think anyone was expecting 1 kamakazi mission, much less 4+.

I'm still stunned by it.  gods.....

Even our enemies are being supportive....lets hope the US govmt. does this right.  We need to punish those responsible, but the wrong approach will do us more harm than good.

Peace.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

just read on msnbc.com that the Penn. crash the passengers made an attempt to regain control, but couldnt fly it afterwards.

and that at least 1 other plane also had people fighting back.

I don't feel so bad now....just incredibly mad.

both cnn and msnbc have partial casulty lists appearing now....A lot of "known" people were on those flights.


----------



## GouRonin

I hope when this is all over the flight that crashed in Penn is remembered and those people made heros. They went down swinging.

I heard that they were butchering the flight attendants to force the pilots to give up control. Then everyone expected to fly to libya and sit on the runway for a week. But then when they realized what was going on they rushed these bastards and took over but couldn't land the plane.

These people gave their life so that others wouldn't be killed. Maybe they didn't know that but they did. The went down fighting and if and when death comes calling for me I only hope I can say the same.

Tim Hartman once told me that in a knife fight it is not if you will get cut but how much. I think these people rushed these ^%$#@ing bastards and took control knowing this and that is a true warrior spirit.

I'm not big on God but my wife is and she prayed for them to go where they should be. Myself, I think if there is a Valhalla, that's where they'll be.


----------



## Cthulhu

According to one of the cell phone calls from one of the hijacked planes, the hijackers held a box which they claimed was a bomb, which is probably what kept passengers from the other flights from going after the hijackers.

Regarding the flight that went down in Pennsylvania, I figure the three passengers (heroes, all) that rushed the hijackers figured 'damned if they do, damned if they don't'.  If someone had been able to fly the plane or regain control of it, it would have ended differently.  Unfortunately, we all know the eventual outcome.  However, they did prevent the plane from harming others on the ground, and for that, the passengers of that flight should be commended and remembered.

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu

Got this off of www.foxnews.com:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,34250,00.html 

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin

This reminds me of that quote from Gladiator.

"What we do in life echos in eternity."

The Egyptions used to say:
"The cult of Anubis is possibly the oldest of all Egyption cults and has been rumoured to have existed since the beginning of Egypt itself. Anubis was the God of the Dead and was seen as having the body of a man and the head of a Jackal. One of the sacred duties that was entrusted to Anubis was the "Weighing of the Heart." When an egyptian first arived to the land of the dead he was judged by Anubis. In the "Weighing of the heart," the heart of the dead person was balanced against "The Feather of Truth." If the heart was lighter then the feather then the person was allowed to pass into the underworld. But if he failed the test. Then the "Eater of Souls" would eat his soul, and that person would never have an afterlife."


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I pulled the following off http://sluggy.com.  A rather cute comic site :

*Blood Donations*
American Red Cross, blood donations  (800) 448-3543
(please check with one of the toll-free numbers, or your local office, for more information) 

*New York:*
Upstate New York, please call (800) 448-3543 or (800) 272-4543
New York City Region, please call (800) 692-5663 or (800) 933-2566 

*Washington, DC:*
Blood donors in the DC area: 1-800-Give-Blood and 1-800-give-life  

*Blood Donation Guidelines (please read!)*
The Red Cross is only asking for type O blood right now, although they will need other types in the next couple of weeks to replenish supplies. They prefer if people call to make an appointment rather than just dropping in. Check the list below to make sure you qualify to give blood.

*You cannot give blood if you: *
Have, or have ever had, Hepatitis or heart disease. 
Are feeling unwell, or have flu or cold symptoms. 
Are under 17. 
Are under 110 pounds. 
Have already given blood within the last 8 weeks. 
Have had dental work in the last week. 
Have had a tattoo or piercing in the last year (depending on the method). 
Have had a immunizations in the last month. 
Are on prescription medication (some meds are ok). 


You will also be asked if you have been out of the country in the last three years and where; travel to Europe is generally considered ok, Africa, Asia and Central/South America may disqualify you. For a more complete list of requirements, please visit http://www.redcross.org/services/biomed/blood/learn/eligibl.html

Canadian Donation
The number to call for Canadians is 1-800-2-DONATE (1-800-236-6283), and the official website is http://www.bloodservices.ca/. There are also a lot of local blood drives going on.

Cash Donations 
American Red Cross
Cash donations  (800) HELP-NOW
Red Cross donations through Amazon
Red Cross Donations through PayPal 
 Salvation Army Cash donations  (800) SAL-ARMY
Note: Donations to the Salvation Army should be marked : "for terrorist victims" or they may not make it to that fund.

*Other Red Cross Resources*
http://www.redcross.org/donate/give/
(This site has been down a lot recently)  


*Other Resources *
Find loved ones: http://safe.millennium.berkeley.edu/
Doctors willing to volunteer their help should call (518) 431-7600.

Tragedy Support Chat: http://chat.healthyplace.com
(There are many chat options on the internet now, this is just one of them. I haven't checked any of them, but this one looks official)

Shared thoughts board: http://members2.boardhost.com/beltayeb/
(set up by Tayeb K. of Stuyvesant High School, NYC)

9-11 Memorial submissions (artwork, writings, etc.): http://www.crosswinds.net/~starnine/911/911.htm


Please help!!!


----------



## Cthulhu

A local radio station gave out a number that allowed people who had given blood before to transfer the blood in their 'account' for the relief effort.  I don't have that number, but maybe someone here does?

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu

From cnn.com:

http://www.cnn.com/2001/US/09/12/plane.phone.call/ 

I'm awaiting permission to post something that was put up on one of my mailing lists regarding these passengers, as well as the brave men and women who were attempting to evacuate the WTC towers.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin

Sheesh, we martial artists give blood all the time. Just that this time we're putting it all in one place!


----------



## Cthulhu

This post was on a mailing list I subscribe to and was written by a Mr. Dafydd Neal Dyar.



> I've heard and read a lot in the last 48 hours about what happened and what we should do about it, much of it prattle by people who've never fought in a war and thus are not entitled to express an opinion.
> 
> Most of what I've heard and read have been about the methodology, ideology, identity, nature and character of the perpetrators.
> 
> There's been some few words about the victims and survivors.
> 
> It's time someone spoke up for the heroes.
> 
> First, please allow me to introduce Jeremy Glick, a passenger aboard United Flight 93 and the only eyewitness to any of the hijackings.  When they took over United 93, it was he who used a cell phone to place a call from the restroom to his wife, Liz, who conferenced the call to 911.  He is survived by Liz, his two-month-old son Emerson, Liz's uncle Tom and his wife Lynn.
> 
> He told the police there were three Arab terrorists with knives and a large red box that they claimed contained a bomb.  He tracked the second by second details and relayed them to the police by phone.  After several minutes of describing the scene, Jeremy and several other
> passengers decided there was nothing to lose by rushing the hijackers. Although United 93 crashed outside of Pittsburgh, with the loss of all
> souls, Jeremy Glick and the other heroes on United 93 saved the lives of countless people on the ground who would've died had the Arab terrorists
> been able to complete their mission.
> 
> We now know the modus operandi and, with the addition of the detail of the red box, how a handful of men, at least one of which must've been a pilot, otherwise armed only with box cutters and knives were able to subdue planes with a hundred Americans aboard.  With no reflection on those who didn't risk defying the "bomb" toting fanatics in their midst, I can only commend the action of Americans who did, knowing it would cost likely cost them their lives, in order to save total strangers who were also fellow Americans.
> 
> And now for those whose names we will likely never know.
> 
> There were any number of firefighters and rescue workers at the World Trade Center when the first tower collapsed.
> 
> There were still rescuers there when the second tower collapsed.
> 
> Rescuers who had seen the first tower go.
> 
> Remember them.



In his reply to me after I asked permission to quote his post, he added: 



> It just came to my attention that "Liz" should be "Lyz" (full name Lyzbeth) and that there were two other men, Thomas E. Burnett Jr. and Mark Bingham, who made similar calls from United 93 and were as resolved as Glick to counterattack the hijackers upon learning about the World Trade Center attacks.



And finally, he gave me the source of his information:



> I got my information from retired U.S. Army Major Art Russell, who got it directly from Lyzbeth Glick's uncle, Tom Crowley, who's telling
> anyone who'll listen.



Cthulhu
(hoping this thing formatted correctly)


----------



## GouRonin

Many thanx to Tim Hartman who sent me a pic of the firefighters who raised the flag in nYC amidst the rubble. Right beside it he sent me a pic of the flag being raised at Iwo Jima. The two go hand in hand.

I'm proud to be your neighbour guys. By the way, we're sending all sorts of aid.

If you don't have the pic e-mail Tim Hartman for it.


----------



## Cthulhu

Any way he could post them up on a site somewhere for all to download?  

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Here ya go.


----------



## Cthulhu

Hrrm.  Trying to download it by right-clicking, but it wants to save as a .php file, not a jpeg.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin

Jeremy Glick, one of the leaders of the plane that fought back against the terrorists was a member of my fraternity and his been given the highest honour our fraternity can bestow.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Try clicking on the link to open it normally, then try the right-click save-pic thing.   It lets me save it as a jpg either way, but I'll try it from a diferent PC ASAP n see.

You can't honor these folks or those working right now in both NYC and DC enough, IMHO.  Its a sad time, but its also great to see how much folks are coming together.


----------



## Cthulhu

Tried that...keeps wanting to be saved as 'attachment.php' and not 'flagraise.jpg' as you have it in the post.  Hurm.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Try this  http://martialtalk.com/images/FlagRaise.jpg

I uploaded it to the images directory proper, circumventing the bbs software.


----------



## Cthulhu

Thanks, but I got it now  
Basically, I just renamed the file from 'attachment.php' to 'flagraise.jpg' and it worked just fine.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Looks like there was at least 1 martial arts expert on the flights...
From http://cnn.com

".... Passenger Jeremy Glick, 31, a 6-foot-1 judo champ, called his wife to tell her his plane had been hijacked. He said the hijackers had stabbed a flight attendant -- and to find out if what he had heard was true -- that another plane had crashed into the World Trade Center in New York. 

When she said yes, Glick put the phone down. When he came back on the line, he told her the male passengers had taken a vote to attack the hijackers. .....

Passenger Tom Burnett, a 6-foot-2 former high school quarterback, was also apparently part of the group. .......

The fourth member of the passenger revolt -- and there may have been others -- was Mark Bingham -- a 6-foot-5 rugby player. ..."

Theres a bit more to the article...interesting read.


----------



## GouRonin

Was a member of my fraternity and as such for his actions will be recieving the highest honour our fraternity bestows.


----------



## arnisador

Details on the much wider scope originally planned for the attacks:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=514&e=2&u=/ap/20030921/ap_on_re_us/terror_mastermind


----------

